# Projector Shelf Suggestions



## Tazzom (Tuesday at 10:28)

Hi All,

I am almost complete with a home entertainment unit that I embarked on building as a complete novice and after a lot of swearing and despair I am almost finished, and I'm pretty happy with it. The last part is that I plan install a manual pull down projector screen behind the top facia panel. I was planning to install this horizontally and have to pull the screen outwards and let it hang down, but I've been told this it not great for the screen. My ideas since are to either have a pull out shelf (which its hard to find the runners for, center mounted only seem available in the US) or fix the projector case to onto a strip of timber which is hinged at the bottom. So when not in use it pushes onto it back and I can shut the facia, when in use it rotates 90 degrees over the edge so I can pull the screen down. 

The facia is fixed to a couple of push up hinges, so moves completely of the way, just thought, could I fix the case onto the back of this? Its 12mm so might need reinforcing for weight and fixing. The hinges are Hafele kitchen top box swing up flap hinges, 2 x 180N, the screen weighs about 8.5kg.

Would any of the above work or how would the pros do it? The picture below is the layout of the top part of the unit. The projector case is roughly 1800mm x 90mm x 100mm. I would like it in the 'void'. The panel above the shelf is 18mm thick mdf.

Thanks


----------

